# Travel Talk > Sports, Physical Activities and Outdoor Adventures >  Cosmetic Dentistry

## herryjohn

Cosmetic dentistry is a discipline within dentistry for the modification of cosmetic appearance of a patient's oral cavity and surrounding structures. The goal of Cosmetic Dentistry is to alter a patients mouth in order to more closely represent the patients subjective concept of what is visually pleasing. This alteration works in conjunction with the prevention and treatment of oral disease. In the Cosmetic Dentistry have procedure Whitening, Enamel Shaping, Bonding, Veneers.

----------


## karunyakk

The survey is really beneficial for the Subway store because it will help them to improve their services from the viewpoint of their consumers. Also, the customers are offered many discounts and free coupons when they honestly complete the survey available at the official website created by the authorities of the store
global.subwaymy estub

----------


## TomBrown

thanks for the info!

----------


## elysia

Thanks for sharing!

----------


## hoadao3493

Your article is very good and useful, thank you for sharing, bk8 hopes that next time you will have more good articles to send to all readers.

----------


## samanthadavis4045

very interesting, thanks for the information!

----------

